
'Hologram' lecturers to teach students at Imperial College London - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-46060381
======
arishapiro
Aside from the novelty effect, I'm not sure this will be much better than a
live broadcast video. The hope is that there is more connection/intimacy from
having a 3D-viewable person. Hoeverm capturing the speaker's gaze, waiting for
backchannels (e.g. head nods) from the audience, responding to queries and so
forth, are all what differentiate remove/video from live conversations. Some
other technological advancements need to happen to make this a fundamentally
more engaging experience then video broadcasting.

------
ggm
Peppers Ghost is a hologram?

